# Will we eva, eva, eva, eva, EVA...



## KnottyGurl (Jul 27, 2007)

Have the chat room again? We won't be bad anymore, we promise::crossfingers: **Ahem** I mean

**Sorry if this has been addressed. Too lazy to search. That's my story, and I'm stickin' to it!**


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jul 28, 2007)

Ain't nobody tell me NUTHIN!

I'm in. I tried to get in with firefox, but it worked with explorer.

Thanks....for no help.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 28, 2007)

GeechyGurl said:


> Ain't nobody tell me NUTHIN!
> 
> I'm in. I tried to get in with firefox, but it worked with explorer.
> 
> Thanks....for no help.



It works with Java. If your computer doesn't have the java runtimes installed then you won't be able to get in. 

The chat room was installed last night.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks D! I was able to get in, finally. Niiiiiiccccceeeeee. 



dimopoulos said:


> It works with Java. If your computer doesn't have the java runtimes installed then you won't be able to get in.
> 
> The chat room was installed last night.


----------

